# This Food Okay as a Treat?



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I was looking around at possible wet cat food to give Winston as a treat, as so far he won't eat baby food, cooked chicken, pork or turkey, or any fruit and veggies I've tried, just mealworms. I came across this on the Petsmart website: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750052&lmdn=Cat+Food+Center
The ingredients look like they have some great stuff in there (chicken, shrimp, tuna, beef). Would it be alright to give a little of one of these to Winston as a treat? I was thinking that I could put the rest into one of those "daily pill" containers and freeze it, then thaw a piece every once in a while for a little variety in his diet. Anyone see anything bad in the ingredients?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Minor bad things like wheat gluton and artificial colour but since they are lower down on the list I think this is Ok as a treat. I'm surprised because Meow Mix food is usually crap. It's a little suspicious that they just list fish broth (they should know what kind of fish) but it's probably still ok to feed.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree with hedgielover that it is a little strange to see Meow Mix actually have good top ingredients for once. Personally, because I hate the brand, I'd go with a different brand's canned/pouched food just to avoid supporting Meow Mix. I highly recommend Wellness Healthy Indulgence pouched foods, Inky absolutely loves them.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Any particular flavour Inky likes? Winston's a little picky.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've tried the Chicken, Crab, and Herring formula and Inky so far has not left a speck behind the nights I've offered it. I bought Turkey and Duck, and the Chicken and Chicken Liver formulas and will be feeding them in the future. I expect he'll like them as well.

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/products ... t=cat&ft=4


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily really liked the chicken, crab, and herring formula as well. I think I had the chicken one and gave her some, but I can't remember. I have the tuna one and I'm going to try that next and find out if she likes fish. (And whether it makes her poop too stinky. :lol: )


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> I have the tuna one and I'm going to try that next and find out if she likes fish. (And whether it makes her poop too stinky. :lol: )


 :lol: I hope Winston doesn't get stinky poop! I think he likes shrimp, because I gave him a bit of one once and he ate it right up and gave me a look that said "What, no more?" I just don't really like shrimp myself, so I don't want to buy a whole package of them just for him. 

I think I'm going to try out the chicken, duck and shrimp Wellness pouch. He eats duck and chicken type dry cat foods currently, so I'm hoping he'll go for duck or chicken in a pouch! The ingredients in this stuff are great! They sound like a real recipe for food, not some weird chemical filled food-type-product. I even got hungry reading about them!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

nessariel said:


> Lilysmommy said:
> 
> 
> > The ingredients in this stuff are great! They sound like a real recipe for food, not some weird chemical filled food-type-product. I even got hungry reading about them!


They smell good too! I was hungry while opening a pouch and my stomach growled at me. :lol:


----------

